# Devastated, long Tang today after FW dip :(



## Ang78 (Oct 23, 2008)

Regal Tang yesterday would not eat, noticed some white blotches around midnight.
Woke up today to find that Power Brown would not eat and was covered in a slime-like substance, looked similar to when a human peels from a bad sunburn...and he also had a big blotch of white by his eye. He was also swimming up at the top of the tank, which was very odd behaviour for him. 
Water parameters all show zero for ammonia, nitrate, nitrate and PH was at an 8.2. Salinity at .23 - everything was what I learned to be ideal.
Decided to give a Freshwater dip for 4.5 minutes, kept water airrated, did each of them seperately. Put Powder brown back in the tank where he floated on his side for a few minutes, then would dart to the top, it all of about 3 minutes, he died at the bottom of the tank upside down, not even 10 minutes ago.

Regal is lying on it's side - though she does this normally from time to time, but breathing is really rapid, and something tells me she will not make it.

2 things here...i HATE myself for doing this, even though I thought I was helping, I loved that powder so ridiculously much.
Secondly, I am so frustrated and defeated feeling, maybe this hobby isn't for me. Geeeeeeesh, what a crappy day.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you check the Alk? tangs can suffer from the alk dropping rappidly and it's known to kill them.

Also i think you should give us some info about the tank, how long the tank has been up too along with size of tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what size tank is this?


----------

